

Hidden Founders: Technical Co-founders as a Service - djug
http://www.hiddenfounders.com/

======
banino
Stunning idea guys ! Love it !

~~~
yeka
Thx! we're very excited about it. We're sharing more details about our first
batch next week, so stay tuned.

------
loukmannacik
This is the future !

